# oler a



## pixma

¡Hola! ¿Cómo traduzco al francés "Su cabello huele a rosas"?

Gracias


----------



## Adelle

Je mettrais "ses cheveux sentent la rose"
...avec "_rose_" plutôt au singulier en français.


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

Estoy de acuerdo con Adelle : "la rose" en singular, "les cheveux" en plural.

Otra propuesta : " Ses cheveux ont le parfum de la rose" (si el contexto es algo poético).

Un saludo


----------



## pixma

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, pero se me plantea otra duda:

Su cabello huele a rosas → Ses cheveux sentent la rose

Pero si en lugar del cabello, lo que huele a rosas es una mujer...

Ella huele a rosas → Elle sent la rose

Y cómo diría entonces que esa mujer huele una rosa...

Ella huele la rosa → ???


----------



## DearPrudence

Sí, normalmente se diría de la misma manera.  

Pero no sé porque pero 
"*la femme sent la rose*" para traducir "*la mujer huele A rosa*" no me conviene mucho.
Quizás porque se dice mucho para alguién que apuesta:
*"Il/elle (ne) sent pas la rose !"*

Por eso quizás sea mejor encuentrar otra cosa como:
*"La femme a le parfum de la rose"*

Pero supongo que "*la femme sent la rose*" conviene también. 
El único problema es que se puede confundir con "la mujer huele la rosa".

No pienso que te hayas ayudado mucho


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

También se puede decir: elle sent comme une rose

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Coincido con DearPrudence, "sentir la rose", en francés recuerda inmediatamente el mal olor, solemos emplearlo para decir: oler fatal.

Pero podemos combatir el hedor de esta forma muy sencilla:

Ses cheveux sentaient bon la rose.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## pixma

Muchas gracias  . Me habéis sido de gran ayuda.



DearPrudence:

Normalmente no te corregiría, pero tienes un español tan bueno y tu mensaje está escrito con tanta corrección que parece que da rabia no advertirte de los pocos errores que tienes (aunque alguno será más bien despiste):



DearPrudence said:


> Pero no sé por qué pero
> "*la femme sent la rose*" para traducir "*la mujer huele A rosa*" no me convence mucho.
> Quizás porque se dice mucho para alguien que apesta:
> *"Il/elle (ne) sent pas la rose !"*
> 
> Por eso quizás sea mejor encontrar otra cosa como:
> *"La femme a le parfum de la rose"*
> 
> Pero supongo que "*la femme sent la rose*" también conviene (o también es correcto o también va bien).
> El único problema es que se puede confundir con "la mujer huele la rosa".
> 
> No pienso que te haya ayudado mucho  (sí lo has hecho  )


----------



## Ejdec_J

pixma said:


> Gracias por vuestras respuestas, pero se me plantea otra duda:
> 
> Su cabello huele a rosas → Ses cheveux sentent la rose
> 
> Pero si en lugar del cabello, lo que huele a rosas es una mujer...
> 
> Ella huele a rosas → Elle sent la rose
> 
> Y cómo diría entonces que esa mujer huele una rosa...
> 
> Ella huele la rosa → ???



...Y ¿como se dice entonces "Ella huele la rosa"? -->"*la femme sent la rose*"? , porque "Ella huele a rosa" sería mejor decir: Elle sent à une rose, es mi propuesta ya que están liándome ha medida que leo el post y prefiero aclararlo. Merci et au revoir.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ejdec J:

No es correcto en francés decir : elle sent à une rose.

Un complemento directo se usa sin preposición alguna, por eso se llama directo. (sentir quelque chose)



Ella huele la rosa: elle sent la rose / Elle respire la rose.
Elle huela a rosa: elle sent (bon) la rose.

Se dice igual. 

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Puer exprime mieux la mauvaise odeur que sentir.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Yserien,


Bien sûr que oui, "puer" est le verbe idéal pour dire que quelque chose sent mauvais.

Mais, "sentir la rose" est un euphémisme qu'on emploie pour dire : puer.

Au lieu de dire "ça sent la merde" on dit gentiment "ça sent la rose" (c'est plus poétique, mais l'odeur dégueulasse subsiste, beurkkkkkkkk !)

Voilà toute l'histoire. Le groupe Mecano n'a donc pas raison d'affirmer : una rosa es una rosa... Ya ves que una rosa puede ser... otra cosa. 

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Raskolnikovam

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos

Bonjour à tous,​ 
pourriez-vous m'éclairer sur le sens de la phrase suivante,
"*Olia* (accent sur i) *el cuarto a humedad y pescado seco*"

Merci d'avance.


----------



## blink05

Olía el cuarto (...) = El cuarto olía (...).

Olía del verbo oler. Cette inversion du verbe et du sujet est littéraire, on ne la fait pas à l'oral. 

Est-ce cela peut se faire en français avec la même intention? Sentait la chambre - La chambre sentait.

Merci


----------



## Raskolnikovam

oui, on dirait "la chambre sentait".
mais quel est le rapport? est-il question de chambre?
je ne comprends toujours pas le sens de la phrase!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

C'est que par ici nous envoyons les enfants pas sages ¡a tu cuarto! 
_El cuarto_, suivant le contexte peut être la _pièce _en général ou la _chambre_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

El cuarto olía = la pièce sentait

À toi de voir les odeurs que dégageaient cette pièce (humedad et pescado seco, facile à trouver dans le dictionnaire).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Raskolnikovam

aah okay, je ne comprenais pas car je pensais à cuatro, quatre.

merci à tous & bonne journée.


----------



## swift

Nueva pregunta
 Hilos unidos
​  Buenas tardes:

  Confiando en que esta vez todo saldrá bien, les propongo de nuevo la expresión “oler a viejita”. Como pudieron notar el sábado, se trata de un olor a “ungüento”. A continuación, un ejemplo contextualizado:- Vieras que estoy todo arratonado por la caminada del viernes.
- ¿Y por qué no te untás X? (marca de ungüento, por lo general “salicilato de metilo”)
- ¿Qué querés? ¿Que ande oliendo a pura viejita?​En efecto, no se trata del perfume de la abuela, sino del aroma del ungüento.

  ¿Cómo traducirla al francés? ¿”Sentir le malade”?

  Saludos,


  swift


----------



## café olé

No; no creo que signifique que huele a enfermo ni a perfume de los que utilizan las señoras mayores... sino que huele de la misma manera que huelen las viejitas de forma natural.

Para mí el problema de la traducción es que no dice "oler a vieja" sino a "pura viejita"; es decir, que la expresión (y el olor ) está muy suavizada... 

sentir la vieille dame?
sentir la (vieille/douce) mémé?

A ver qué te dicen otros...


----------



## swift

Hola Café Olé:

Gracias por tu respuesta. El problema es que, como comentábamos el sábado, una abuelita por lo general huele bien... Para un francés probablemente evoque un perfume agradable.

Martine, ¿dónde andas?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

desgraciadamente la jornada del sábado se quedó en el limbo informático.

Alguien propuso:
- sentir le vieux.
Mezcla de olores de algunas personas mayores entre enfermedad, cuerpo no demasiado limpio (eso era antes, ya las personas mayores se hacen viejas mucho mas tarde y la modernidad acabó con muchas de las causas de estos olores. No creo que José se refiera a estas personas, es demasiado joven)

Y no recuerdo a qué venía que contaba que en mi infancia las personas mayores (las mujeres) olían todas a violetas, en un tiempo en el que los perfumes eran todavía artículos de lujo. _L'eau de toilette_ de violeta era de uso común (Más en una región próxima a Toulouse, país de la violeta).
En todo caso este recuerdo no ayuda en nada a la resolución de la traducción 

Au revoir, hasta luego
(Más me duele que mi nuevo hermano me haya durado tan poco)


----------



## catatrad

Volvamos al contexto, vale?


> - Vieras que estoy todo arratonado por la caminada del viernes.
> - ¿Y por qué no te untás X? (marca de ungüento, por lo general “salicilato de metilo”)
> - ¿Qué querés? ¿Que ande oliendo a pura viejita?


X le pregunta que por qué se pone ese unguento raro y Z le contesta que, tiene que ponerse si no quiere oler mal (a vieja)


No veo razones para no poner francés la traduccion literal:
"Ben, qu'est-ce que tu veux? que je sente la vieille?"
o bien:
"Tu préfères que je sente (que je pue) la vieille?"


----------



## swift

catatrad said:


> X le pregunta que por qué se pone ese unguento raro y Z le contesta que, tiene que ponerse si no quiere oler mal (a vieja)


 
Buenas tardes, Catatrad.

Creo que no entendiste bien el ejemplo que di. Debo disculparme, a lo mejor se presta a confusión. La "X" representa una marca cualquiera de ungüento. Uno de los interlocutores propone que, para aliviarse de los calambres, se unte ese ungüento; pero el otro no desea hacerlo porque si se lo unta olerá a anciana.

Gracias a las intervenciones de Martine, Mielyazabache, Blink y Gévy, he resuelto una explicación aledaña que a lo mejor aclare el asunto. Les ruego me disculpen por no haberlo mencionado antes (en realidad quise hacerlo, pero luego del accidente informático...). En todo caso, aquí están los detalles: por lo general, las personas mayores se untaban antes de salir, un ungüento que contiene alcanfor, eucalipto y mentol para evitar los resfriados. Algunos también lo utilizaban para dormir bien. Por eso, si uno utiliza un ungüento, cualquiera sea la dolencia y cualquiera sea el propósito, antes de salir de su casa, "anda oliendo a viejita".

No se si se entiende.




> No veo razones para no poner francés la traduccion literal:
> "Ben, qu'est-ce que tu veux? que je sente la vieille?"
> o bien:
> "Tu préfères que je sente (que je pue) la vieille?"


 
El sábado decía que "puer" no me parece calzar en este caso. Pero sí "sentir la vieille/le vieux". El problema es que un viejo no huele igual que una vieja .

Saludos,


swift


----------



## catatrad

Uy, mil disculpas, no sé cómo me salté el "no" leyendo, bueno en este caso pondría:
      "Oh, qu'est-ce que tu veux? Que je sente la mémé?"


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas tardes,

Creo que en este caso y según el contexto que nos has dado,J. se usaría más bien en francés un giro con una oración comparativa. Si me expreso mal, que me corrigen, ya que no sé bien formular (aún,pero no desepero) las explicaciones gramaticales.
Eso dicho, voy al grano.
Propongo « _Tu veux que je sente comme une mamie/comme les mamies_ ? »

Prefiero « _mamie_» en vez de « _mémé_» porque el hipocorìstico « viejita» me suena como más cariñoso.

Un saludo.

Josiane  Aire~~Azul

_Chez eux ça sent le thym, le propre, la lavande et le verbe d'antan ...(J. BREL)_


----------



## ara1e

Nueva pregunta
 Hilos unidos
​
En otro post de este foro Jalom ha propuesto una traducción de esta expresión, que no aparece en el diccionario de wordreference.
Aquí la dejo esperando que os sirva (incluyendo el contexto, por supuesto):



ara1e said:


> Vu que usted n'est pas tellement à la mode chez les hispanophones, le simple fait de voir un vouvoiement_* hace que la frase huela a naftalina* _(je ne connais pas l'expression en français, tiens, je vais poser la question...).





Jalom said:


> "_*fait que la phrase sent la naphtaline"*_, l'expression est très parlante dans les 2 langues


----------



## Tina.Irun

ara1e said:


> En otro post de este foro Jalom ha propuesto una traducción de esta expresión, que no aparece en el diccionario de wordreference.
> *fait que la phrase sent la naphtaline*
> Aquí la dejo esperando que os sirva (incluyendo el contexto, por supuesto):


Hola:
Me permito rectificar el verbo:
"fait que la phrase sent*e* la naphtaline"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola:
> Me permito rectificar el verbo:
> "fait que la phrase sent*e* la naphtaline"


L'indicatif allait pourtant très bien... (c'est sûr, ça sent ).
On pourrait dire aussi que ça sent l'antimite (la naphtaline n'est que le plus connu des antimites).


----------



## Misssy06

Bonjour !

Je ne connaissais pas cette expression en espagnol, et si je devais trouver un équivalent en français, dans ce contexte, je dirais "ça fait un peu vieillot" ou "ça fait vieille France".


----------



## Tina.Irun

Misssy06 said:


> Bonjour !
> Je ne connaissais pas cette expression en espagnol, et si je devais trouver un équivalent en français, dans ce contexte, je dirais "ça fait un peu vieillot" ou "ça fait vieille France".


Bonjour,
Il semble bien que cela s'utilise aussi en français puisque l'expression fait partie des mots nouveaux que les lexicographes du Petit Robert de la langue française ont accepté pour l’édition 2010.


> "... Jeudi, Dominique Voynet avait lancé: «Sans les Verts, la majorité plurielle pourrait *sentir la naphtaline*.» Le lendemain, le ministre de l'Intérieur lui a répondu lors d'une remise de médaille au maire du Mans: «Je préfère une bonne vieille naphtaline qui sert au moins à quelque chose à la poudre de Perlimpinpin.»





> Loin de *sentir la naphtaline*, son concert fleurait bon les retrouvailles..





> Ca, c'est un jeu de football qui commence à *sentir la naphtaline*. Pas fondamentalement mauvais, attention, praticable, mais quand même assez basique.


----------



## Misssy06

Je ne l'avais jamais entendue en français non plus. Merci pour la mise à jour !


----------



## Tina.Irun

Misssy06 said:


> Je ne l'avais jamais entendue en français non plus. Merci pour la mise à jour !


Pour moi aussi c'est une mise à jour. 
C'est une expression à la mode mais qui pourrait se retrouver rapidement dans le tiroir de l'oubli.


----------



## salsapic

Nueva pregunta
 Hilos unidos
​ 
La única expresión que conozco en francés es "*sentir le fauve*". ¿Existe alguna forma que se acerque más a la expresión española "oler a humanidad"?

"En el autobús de vuelta a Delhi *olía a humanidad*, pero a Alison no parecía importarle lo más mínimo."

"Dans le bus qui retournait à Délhi, *ça sentait le fauve*, mais cela n'avait pas la moindre importance pour Alison"


----------



## Paquita

Más neutro tal vez = ça sentait fort

Si te puedes permitir una metáfora y cambiar un poco la frase = ça ne sentait pas la rose
Se conserva la noción de oler mal, pero se pierde el sudor humano

edit:

Pourquoi pas tout simplement : "ça sentait la sueur" ?


----------



## chlapec

Yo creo que no hay otra más apropiada. 
En cambio, creo que la traducción de la segunda parte no es la más adecuada, pues dice que "no parecía importarle" y no que "no le importaba".


----------



## yserien

Ça pue là-dedans.


----------



## salsapic

Hahaha! Effectivement, Yserien, c'est l'idée mais je crois que "ça pue", n'est pas exactement ce que je cherche!

Gracias Chlapec, no me había dado cuenta del detalle del final.
Por cierto, para mí "oler a tigre"  y "oler a humanidad" tienen casi el mismo significado aunque "oler a tigre" es, si cabe, aún más coloquial. Por eso dudaba en poner "sentir le fauve".

Paquit&, hacía siglos que no oía lo de "ça ne sent pas la rose", y creo que tienes razón, podría traducirlo por algo que no sea una metáfora.

"Dans le bus qui retournait à Délhi, *ça sentait la transpiration/ ça ne sentait pas la rose*, mais cela ne semblait pas avoir pas la moindre importance pour Alison".


----------



## chlapec

salsapic said:


> "Dans le bus qui retournait à Délhi, *ça sentait la transpiration/ ça ne sentait pas la rose*, mais cela ne semblait pas avoir pas la moindre importance pour Alison".


 
Oler a humanidad es bastante coloquial (no creo que menos que sentir le fauve). *La transpiration* n'inclut pas: l'odeur des pieds (provoquée normalement par une mycose), l'odeur d'urine et d'autres humeurs à part la sueur, l'odeur de la saleté sur la peau et les vêtements... (edit: j'oubliais: l'haleine...). Et pour en savoir plus, le premier chapitre de "Le parfum"


----------



## Yesterdaybubble

Nueva pregunta
 Hilos unidos
​ 
Salut, 

cómo podría decir en francés "huele a comida" ?

No se me ocurre..."il se sent le repas" ?

GRACIAs

*2º mensaje:*

Hola, me refiero a la típica situación que vas andando por la calle y de repente notas que "huele a comida"...¿Cómo se podría decir eso?
Gracias!


----------



## Elsoce

Bonsoir,

On pourrait traduire par:

*** Ya no corresponde al contexto. (Gévy, moderadora)

- cela sent la nourriture

Après, selon le contexte, on peut adapter le mot "nourriture" par un terme plus familier (la "bouffe", la "popotte"...)


----------



## Yesterdaybubble

Mmmm...gracias por remitirme a este hilo...muy interesante todas las expresiones sobre el olor...pero mi problema está más bien en la comida...
Me refiero a comida cocinada...pero no sé si sería correcto decir algo así como " On sentait le repas" ...
Porque "norriture" no sería ¿verdad?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

- Ça sent la nourriture (sí, está bien, se supone que preparada, claro)
- Ça sent à/le manger (popular)
- ça sent la bouffe (coloquial)
- ça sent bon la cuisine...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Yesterdaybubble

Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## krishnagagne

café olé said:


> No; no creo que signifique que huele a enfermo ni a perfume de los que utilizan las señoras mayores... sino que huele de la misma manera que huelen las viejitas de forma natural.
> 
> Para mí el problema de la traducción es que no dice "oler a vieja" sino a "pura viejita"; es decir, que la expresión (y el olor ) está muy suavizada...
> 
> sentir la vieille dame?
> sentir la (vieille/douce) mémé?
> 
> A ver qué te dicen otros...


 
En Quebec, por ejemplo, se diría: ça sent la petite vieille /le petit vieux.


----------

